# Anyone else addicted to Michael Connelly?



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

I can't believe I just discovered him this year!  So far I've read City of Bones, Lost Light, and I should be finishing The Poet this week.  I've had a lot of recommendations for mystery writers from friends over the years, but no one ever mentioned Michael Connelly.  I stumbled upon him on my own.  What a treat!


----------



## L.J. Sellers novelist (Feb 28, 2010)

I've been a Michael Connelly fan from the beginning. I love police procedurals though and Harry is a special guy. I got a little behind on reading his novels the last few years but I intend to fix that this summer.
L.J.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

I just discovered the Harry Bosch series a few months ago, and only because the bundle (Books 4, 5, and 6) was on sale.  I'm don't read many books in this genre at all, and was surprised how much I enjoyed the books.  (I had kind of purchased it thinking it was something Hubby could read on his iTouch during our next vacation.)  I've read seven so far, and am planning to read more soon.  It's so good to discover a series that is already 13 books long!  

N


----------



## sandypeach (Oct 28, 2008)

I love the Harry Bosch series and the Mickey Haller stuff, too (The Lincoln Lawyer, The Brass Verdict).  I am trying to get through The Scarecrow, but don't find it nearly as good as the others.


----------



## L.J. Sellers novelist (Feb 28, 2010)

I admit, I was a little disappointed in THE OVERLOOK. Maybe that's why I haven't read recent titles. Also, Entertainment Weekly gave NINE DRAGONS a rather bad review. What do you readers think? 
L.J.


----------



## hackeynut (Dec 16, 2008)

I love Connelly.  And give him a bit of berth on the Overlook, that was actually originally a serialized novel for New Yorker Magazine.  It was more of an experiment project.


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

Neekeebee said:


> I've read seven so far, and am planning to read more soon. It's so good to discover a series that is already 13 books long!
> 
> N


I'm looking forward to catching up with you, N.


----------



## Raffeer (Nov 19, 2008)

I've read everyone of his and frankly I regret it. Now I have to wait for him to publish new stuff.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

I am sad to say I have not hear of him, but with all the great reviews, I will check him out now


----------



## PhillipA82 (Dec 20, 2009)

What if I tell you the this is the first time I heard him lol. I will take a look at this guy, he looks quality.


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

L.J. Sellers said:


> I admit, I was a little disappointed in THE OVERLOOK. Maybe that's why I haven't read recent titles. Also, Entertainment Weekly gave NINE DRAGONS a rather bad review. What do you readers think?
> L.J.


I also thought Nine Dragons wasn't Harry's or Mr Connelly's best work. But, I'm looking forward to The Reversal due out this October. Harry Bosch and Mickey Haller together again.

I also enjoy J A Jance's J P Beaumont series. And Peter Robinson's Alan Banks Series.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I hadn't heard of him until I got my kindle and read a recommendation here. Now since January i've read all of the Harry Bosch novels as have my parents. And as an extra bonus, it turns out he lives just a few miles from me in Tampa! I'm going to be looking for him in the grocery store from now on. Has anyone else seen him on Castle (playing himself, no less)? It's very fun to get to see him act as well as read his stories.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

L.J. Sellers said:


> I admit, I was a little disappointed in THE OVERLOOK. Maybe that's why I haven't read recent titles. Also, Entertainment Weekly gave NINE DRAGONS a rather bad review. What do you readers think?
> L.J.


I liked_ The Overlook_, but it was a little short. I am used to a few more twists and turns in my Bosch books. The one I thought was really hard to get into was actually the first one in the series, _The Black Echo_.  (Good thing I didn't read this series in order.)



fancynancy said:


> I'm looking forward to catching up with you, N.


 

N


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

I found out about him a number of years ago, when the SacBee sponsored him to come to Sacramento to give a talk, after they had designated his book their read for the SacBee Book Club that month.
I was off of work, recovering from an injury, and looking for free things to do; it was great, and after reading that book and hearing him speak, I was hooked.

(SacBee has also brought Sophie Kinsella and Rebecca Wells to Sacramento!)


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

Okay, I just finished The Poet and I'm anxious to get back to the Bosch novels.  The Poet was good until the end, which I found to be disappointing.  I enjoyed Connelly's technique of switching from first person narrative to third person narrative, but I think the characters were somewhat underdeveloped.  Has anyone else read The Poet? If so, what did you think?


----------



## Stormy (May 24, 2010)

fancynancy said:


> Okay, I just finished The Poet and I'm anxious to get back to the Bosch novels. The Poet was good until the end, which I found to be disappointing. I enjoyed Connelly's technique of switching from first person narrative to third person narrative, but I think the characters were somewhat underdeveloped. Has anyone else read The Poet? If so, what did you think?


i liked the poet ok. The NArrows which is a harry bosch book that deals with the poet is better and so is the scarecrow which is the second jack macovy book.
I checked out echo park from my local library and found otu my dad was a fan so i was able to borrow most of the books from him. I've read all the harry bosch books up to the overlook but nothing afterwards and also read the poet and the scarecrow. I love his books


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

I discoverd him almost a year ago with "The Brass Verdict" one of the first book purchases I mde on my K1.  I liked it, and then I kinda got involved with other books.  Now I read my first Bosch book just last month, "9 Dragons" and I liked it.  I was a fun read.  Now I have finished "The Lincoln Lawyer" and in the middle of "The Scarecrow".  

I have bought the first two bundles, and the Bosch series up til "A Darkness More Than Light", and plan to get more.  Great news is that not only am I starting a series, BUT nearly all are priced at $9.99 and below.

Did anyone else have a laugh when reading "The Scarecrow" has a character named Pendergast (I am trying to get through "A Cabinet of Curiosities") and the web links in the book?

Tris


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Neekeebee said:


> The one I thought was really hard to get into was actually the first one in the series, _The Black Echo_.  (Good thing I didn't read this series in order.)


Maybe I should skip ahead in the series and see if it catches my interest. I bought the first two bundles and thought for sure I'd like them since I'm usually a sucker for an LAPD novel. I trudged through the first one and wasn't too impressed. I put off reading the second one for a couple months and when I finally started it, I found myself once again having to force myself to read. I finally gave up around 30% or so.


----------



## Stormy (May 24, 2010)

911jason said:


> Maybe I should skip ahead in the series and see if it catches my interest. I bought the first two bundles and thought for sure I'd like them since I'm usually a sucker for an LAPD novel. I trudged through the first one and wasn't too impressed. I put off reading the second one for a couple months and when I finally started it, I found myself once again having to force myself to read. I finally gave up around 30% or so.


Some day I want to read the whole series in order but to be honest I'm glad I didn't from the get go or I might not have liked it as much.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I didn't read them in order either, and I'm glad I didn't. I started with the second bundle, book 4, and those hooked me good. I had trouble getting through the first one, too, once I got around to it.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Have to love Harry Bosch.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

911jason said:


> Maybe I should skip ahead in the series and see if it catches my interest. I bought the first two bundles and thought for sure I'd like them since I'm usually a sucker for an LAPD novel. I trudged through the first one and wasn't too impressed. I put off reading the second one for a couple months and when I finally started it, I found myself once again having to force myself to read. I finally gave up around 30% or so.





hsuthard said:


> I didn't read them in order either, and I'm glad I didn't. I started with the second bundle, book 4, and those hooked me good. I had trouble getting through the first one, too, once I got around to it.


I'm glad I'm not the only one who didn't like Book 1 as much.

Jason, when I was having a hard time getting into the first book, I thought about your post somewhere about giving up on the first bundle, and thought: I can see why! I did the same as Hsuthard--started with the second bundle, and really enjoyed all three books. _The Black Echo_ is the seventh I've read, and the only one I didn't want to read straight through. I'm thinking about skipping forward to _The Brass Verdict_ and reading some of the later ones before going back to Book 2.

N


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Well, that's good to hear... I'll be sure to revisit the Bosch series eventually and maybe this time if I hit a rough spot, I'll just skip ahead to the next book. =)


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

I wanted to clarify my post about The Poet without giving anything away.  My disappointment at the end was because the last twist was beyond the realm of credibility to me.  Right up until the last few chapters it was an enjoyable read, so I wouldn't necessarily recommend skipping this one.  Especially given that it's the predecessor to The Narrows, which is part of the Bosch series, which is precisely why I read it.


----------



## Stormy (May 24, 2010)

fancynancy said:


> I wanted to clarify my post about The Poet without giving anything away. My disappointment at the end was because the last twist was beyond the realm of credibility to me. Right up until the last few chapters it was an enjoyable read, so I wouldn't necessarily recommend skipping this one. Especially given that it's the predecessor to The Narrows, which is part of the Bosch series, which is precisely why I read it.


My husband read the poet and really liked it. I read it so i could read the narrows and wasn't that impressed. Really loved the scarecrow.


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

Stormy said:


> My husband read the poet and really liked it. I read it so i could read the narrows and wasn't that impressed. Really loved the scarecrow.


Stormy, did you find the final twist to be believable? I'll definitely read Scarecrow soon.


----------



## Stormy (May 24, 2010)

fancynancy said:


> Stormy, did you find the final twist to be believable? I'll definitely read Scarecrow soon.


If you're referring to the part i think you are referring to then no not really.


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

I'm currently reading the first in the series, 'The Black Echo.' I had been warned from various reviews that it wasn't as good as the others, and I'll admit, I'm struggling a little to get through it, but I like starting at the beginning of series, so I want to finish it. I've heard some of the later books are great, and I'm always looking for a good detective series.


----------



## jaimee83 (Sep 2, 2009)

A part I really enjoyed, Harry was retired and a private dick driving in his BMW or whatever he bought himself.  Stopped at a stop light he looks up and waves or nods at Elvis Cole in his yellow corvette as he passes by.  Michael Connelly and Robert Crais I will download the 1st day.


----------



## Mark Young (Dec 13, 2010)

I love a good Michael Connelly novel. I keep hoping Harry Bosch stays with LAPD forever. Or he and his half-brother start a business together. Between them, they can create all kinds of conflict.


----------



## Casper Parks (May 1, 2011)

There was rumor of Bosch's daughter becoming a cop and main character.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I've only read one Harry Bosch novel so far, but I love the Mickey Haller series and can't wait until the new one comes out Oct. 7! The Bosch novels are on my list to read...with the other thousands on my TBR list.


----------



## FrankZubek (Aug 31, 2010)

Connelley  RULES.

Very reliable author.


----------

